# GPU fan 100% at idle



## Rahul01 (Jan 10, 2016)

Hello,
Today I just started my PC and after welcome screen I observed a strong whining sound. After running HWinfo, it was GPU. 
I just uninstall my catalyst driver 15.7 
and GPU fan settled to  normal.
I tried with catalyst 13.0 drivers same error occurred.
What's the reason.
( I attempt a unsuccessful installation of GTA 5. is it reason)

My rig spec
AMD 960T
M5A88M
HD 7770
CX 430V2


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 11, 2016)

Try to install Crimson Drivers from AMD Drivers page.

Link:AMD Radeon Software Crimson Edition 16.1 Hotfix Release Notes


----------



## topgear (Jan 11, 2016)

Rahul01 said:


> Hello,
> Today I just started my PC and after welcome screen I observed a strong whining sound. After running HWinfo, it was GPU.
> I just uninstall my catalyst driver 15.7
> and GPU fan settled to  normal.
> ...




I don't think GTA 5 installation has anything to do with your GPU fan speed. Get the latest drivers for your gpu. Use HWinfo and make sure your gpu is not over heating.


----------



## Rahul01 (Jan 11, 2016)

GPU is not overheating only fan is at 100%
I think temp sensor is malfunctioning, GPU z shows 0 degree. 
its out of warranty now.
Is there any hope


----------



## chimera201 (Jan 11, 2016)

The problem is with AMD drivers. Try to find the right driver.


----------



## Rahul01 (Jan 11, 2016)

Tried with latest  crimson drivers. Same error found.


----------



## Rahul01 (Jan 14, 2016)

After updating bios my card is working properly. Thanks all.


----------



## topgear (Jan 14, 2016)

Bios of MB or GPU ?


----------



## Rahul01 (Jan 19, 2016)

Motherboard


----------



## topgear (Jan 20, 2016)

hmm, that's a little strange.


----------



## Rahul01 (Jan 20, 2016)

Ya little strange. I just ask a computer assembler about this incident, he suggest me to upgrade bios (he was also not sure about it) 
But my card worked again. 

BTW  what's the warranty period of sapphire card 2 or 3 year.


----------



## topgear (Jan 22, 2016)

2 years int. but here we get 3 years I guess - from the distributor.


----------

